# Samsung - Samsung Classic AQV18JA Wall Heat Pump / Air Conditioner



## Hummer (Oct 22, 2010)

Cool off in the summer and stay warm in the winter with the Samsung Classic AQV18JA Wall Heat Pump / Air Conditioner 17 SEER - 18,000 BTU (1.5 Ton). It was easy to install. You do need to pull a vacuume on the system to charge it, so you will need a good HVAC contractor. Its quiet operation, all you notice is the cool air in your garage / or warm air. This unit is so quite you really dont notice it running. It also has a great filter function on it.:rockin: 

View attachment IMG00008.jpg


View attachment IMG00007.jpg


----------



## Hummer (Oct 17, 2012)

Update. Still no problems cool in summer and warm in winter.


----------

